# Cheap way to ship bike?



## ChloeMiller1 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi Everyone, I need to ship my bike across the UK from my home - but everywhere is so expensive!! 

Wondering if anybody had recommendations for affordable/reliable delivery services?

Thanks in advance


----------



## birdie (Nov 6, 2020)

https://www.blablacar.co.uk/
		


I'm not joking.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 6, 2020)

What kind of club is this?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2020)

Wrong forum, wrong site really, you need to try a specialist bike site maybe.


----------

